# Sunday River Tough Mountain Challenge



## Nick (Jun 29, 2011)

Another site that looks like it popped up, appears to be in the same vein as Warrior Dash, etc. 

This event is July 23rd - anyone going? 

http://www.toughmountain.com/course.asp

This is a video of their course from last year:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2011)

Adventure racing seems to be pretty popular right now.


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 30, 2011)

There's over a half-dozen companies putting on these races now in the northeast.  I did the Rugged Maniac in Southwick, MA last fall.  Fun time.  Not really sure it's my cup of tea (I prefer triathlons), but fun to do one, to say that I have.  The Spartan series and Tough Mudder are probably the hardest from what I've seen.


----------



## Nick (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, does seem like they are everywhere now. I dunno the Spartan one is only 5 miles, doesn't seem like it would really be that hard. It's basically a 5 mile run int he woods with obstacles, right?

As opposed to the ones that are like 10 miles.


----------

